# Das neue PCGH-Cover: Diskutieren Sie jetzt mit



## Celina'sPapa (19. Juli 2009)

Ich würde Variante 3 favorisieren. 1, 2, 4 und 5 unterscheiden auf den *1. Blick* nicht wesentlich vom momentanen Layout, was, in meinen Augen im Hinblick auf das beabsichtigte "ins Auge springen" eher kontraproduktiv wäre, da die Farben meines Erachtens zu blass wirken, als dass sie sofort aus der Masse der anderen Fachzeitschriften herausstechen würden.


----------



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Juli 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Das neue PCGH-Cover: Diskutieren Sie jetzt mit gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Das neue PCGH-Cover: Diskutieren Sie jetzt mit


----------



## warrior (19. Juli 2009)

Ich finde Variante 3 und 5 nicht schlecht. Aber auf ein tolles Cover soll man sich nicht festnageln, weil der Inhalt des Hefts einscheitend ist. Ob man es kauft oder nicht.


----------



## CojaboBerlin (19. Juli 2009)

warrior schrieb:


> Ich finde Variante 3 und 5 nicht schlecht. Aber auf ein tolles Cover soll man sich nicht festnageln, weil der Inhalt des Hefts einscheitend ist. Ob man es kauft oder nicht.



Das sind auch die Varianten, die ich ansprechend finde. Aber wie mein Vorredner schon sagte hängt der Kauf nicht nur von der Aufmachung des Heftes ab.

Ach und Variante 3 würde ich überhaupt nicht in Erwägung ziehen, da es so nach Bildzeitung aussieht. Ich finde, dass das Heft eine ansprechendere Variante als diese verdient hat! Denn mit dem Design von Variante 3 könnte ich mich zum einen nicht anfreunden und zum anderen sieht es dann so aus, als würde man die Zeitschrift gleich irgendwo in die Ecke legen. Da euer Heft aber mehr zu bieten hat, solltet ihr es auch dementsprechend vermarkten.

MfG Al


----------



## Matze992 (19. Juli 2009)

Ich finde auch das Cover Nummer 3 am besten, da es nicht so weiß ist und dadurch eher leer wirkt, ansonsten schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Elzoco (19. Juli 2009)

ich wähl #2


----------



## Stormfire1977 (19. Juli 2009)

Mir gefallen die Varianten 2 und 5 am besten. Variante 3 hat für mich einen zu hohen schwarz-Anteil, dadurch wirkt das Cover auf mich sehr eingeengt und in sich geschlossen. Einen weißen Background finde ich persönlich offener, freundlicher und irgendwie auch seriöser.


----------



## jopi24johannes (19. Juli 2009)

Wirkt alles sehr überladen und nicht so ansprechend. Hardwareluxx macht im Bereich Layout und Design alles richtig. Nachmachen ist zwar auch nichts, aber solange man selber nichts besseres hinbekommt, orientiert euch besser an denen. 
Die aktuelle Zeitschrift wirkt von mich von Außen wie eine Bravo-Sport oder MickyMouse. Wobei der Inhalt eigentlich deutlich mehr ist und auch inhaltlich mehr enthält als die Optik erahnen lässt. 

Ich bin gegen dieses "Kinderzeitschrift-Design". PCGH-Extreme wirkt schon ein bisschen erwachsener ist mir aber immer noch zu überladen und zu bunt.


----------



## Xhan (19. Juli 2009)

#2 ist klasse. #3 find ich auch gut, nur etwas zu bunt...

aber der inhalt ist, wie die verehrten vorredner schon sagten, ausschlaggebend für den kauf. ich will viele tests! Gehäuse, Grakas, CPUs, MoBos, RAM und NTs interessieren mich!

BTW: Ich war mit dem Cover bisher auch immer zufrieden!


----------



## boss3D (19. Juli 2009)

Variante 2 ftw ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ile (19. Juli 2009)

Das ist irgendwie eine sehr schwierige Sache: Während die Varianten 1, 2 und 4 sofort an das aktuelle Layout erinnern und somit klar betonen PCGH ist PCGH und dabei gleichzeitig schlicht und übersichtlich sind, finde ich die Variante 5 etwas eleganter und erinnert mich ein wenig an die Sidebar in Windows Vista. Am protzigsten und farbenfrohsten Design der Variante 3 gefällt mir der grüne Hintergrund sehr gut, aber dieses Design erinnert mich auch ein wenig an Konkurrenzzeitschriften wie z. B. "chip", die meiner Meinung nach deutlich weniger kompetent sind als PCGH, sodass ich der Meinung bin, die Variante 3 passt einfach nicht zu PCGH, da dadurch das kompetente, professionelle Image von PCGH verschwindet. 

Fazit: 


Variante 1, 2 und 4 finde ich zu "altbacken", aber definitiv nicht schlecht
Variante 3 sieht nett aus, gefällt durch viel Farbe, passt aber nicht zu PCGH
Variante 5 gefällt mir am besten, da es schlichte Eleganz vermittelt
FAVORIT: Variante* 5*


----------



## Paul-Vitti (19. Juli 2009)

Ich find Nummer 2 am besten. Die dritte Variante ist zwar auch nicht schlecht, erinnert mich aber sehr an CHIP


----------



## Stingray93 (19. Juli 2009)

Ich finde Variante 3 am besten


----------



## Cubana85 (19. Juli 2009)

*Variante 5*


----------



## Kiyoshi (19. Juli 2009)

Paul-Vitti schrieb:


> Die dritte Variante ist zwar auch nicht schlecht, erinnert mich aber sehr an CHIP



Jep, hab ich auch gedacht. Finde Variante 5 am besten.


----------



## jaramund (19. Juli 2009)

mich spricht layout #2 am ehesten an, denn auf den anderen vorschlägen söhrt mich das mädel im win7 teil (ansonsten wäre mein favourit #4) und #3 ist zu bunt und erinnert mich stark an wenig kompetente zeitschriften

jedoch finde ich as farbzusammenspiel in #2 ungünstig mit dem kräftigen rot und blau - aber wenn man die anderen farben anpassen würde wär man ja fast beim altenlayout welches ich vllt sogar besser finde als die vorschläge - ändern könnte man allerdings die "doppelte" anpreisung der dvd inhalte in kurzform oben und ausführlich unten


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Juli 2009)

Variante 1 & 5 stehen bei mir ganz oben


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. Juli 2009)

Variante 5


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Juli 2009)

jopi24johannes schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Zeitschrift wirkt von mich von Außen wie eine Bravo-Sport oder MickyMouse. Wobei der Inhalt eigentlich deutlich mehr ist und auch inhaltlich mehr enthält als die Optik erahnen lässt.



Du redest von der aktuellen Ausgabe, die am Kiosk liegt? Das sieht aus wie Micky Maus?


----------



## Mr-M4dn355 (19. Juli 2009)

Variante 5 .... wirkt einfach am elegantesten


----------



## core-in-spring (19. Juli 2009)

5 dann 4 dann 1


----------



## AlexFCB87 (19. Juli 2009)

Variante 5 hat was...


----------



## Sushimann (19. Juli 2009)

also eindeutig 3 die andern sehn alle irgendwie wie kopien von anderen computerheftchen aus ich finde pcgh stellt mit dem 3 cover seine spitzenposi unter den computer fachzzeitschriften am besten zur schau

p.s.: auf grosschreibung wurde gekonnt verzichtet ^^


----------



## pumadiace (19. Juli 2009)

Entweder Variante 1, 2 oder 4 

Variante 3 zu dunkel

Variante 5 stehen die Inhalte der DVD zu sehr im Vordergrund, also wenn man sich das Heft ansieht fallen sofort die DVD-Inhalte ins Auge, wobei der Inhalt des Heftes meiner Meinung nach im Vordergrund stehen sollen


----------



## UTDARKCTF (19. Juli 2009)

Variante 5 finde ich am besten


----------



## GamerPC (19. Juli 2009)

2 und 4


----------



## jopi24johannes (19. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Du redest von der aktuellen Ausgabe, die am Kiosk liegt? Das sieht aus wie Micky Maus?



Nein, ich meine alle letzten Ausgaben. Nicht speziell die aktuelle Zeitschrift. Warum muss man das Teil so bunt machen? Wenn man jeden Artikel, oder was auch immer auf dem Cover so extrem hervorhebt, dann wirkt es nicht gut. 
Die Farbgebung sollte etwas mehr System erkennen lassen. 

Hardwareluxx FTW!

Edit: Noch mal alle Cover durchgegangen. *Nummer 5* wirkt harmonisch und nicht so dumm.


----------



## BigBubby (19. Juli 2009)

Variante 3. Die mit den weiß dazwiscehn wirken oft wie von einem Schüler zusammengeklickt. Da feheln die zusammenhänge.

Man könnte ja Varianet 3 ein wenig aufhellen, aber aufk einen Fall überall eweiß, wie bei den adneren versionen


----------



## laurup88 (19. Juli 2009)

Variante 1 und 2 sehen mir irgendwie zu uneinheitlich und Überladen aus, allein schon die vielen unterschiedlichen Farben rot, gelb, grün, blau alles in größerem Umfang enthalten das wirkt auf mich wie schnell zusammengeschustert.
Ich finde es irgendwie auch unpassend wenn das PCGH Logo nicht durchgängig zu sehen ist sondern auf einmal weis wird, das sieht so abgebrochen aus.

Bei Variante 3 sind meiner Meinung nach die Aufmacher viel zu groß und dieses gelb..... klar es springt einem gleich ins Auge aber ich finde immer gelb sieht irgendwie billig aus. Einen dunklen Hintergrund könnte ich mir allerdings durchaus vorstellen, also einen Mix aus V 4 und 5 mit dunklem Hintergrund vielleicht.

Variante 4 und 5 finde ich am besten sie wirken farblich am einheitlichsten und vom restlichen layout her recht aufgeräumt.

Am jetzigen Cover der PCGH (das ja auch noch nicht so alt ist) finde ich auch am besten das ihr nicht so viel mit unterschiedlichen Farben arbeitet sondern neben dem blauen Logo nur noch einen Hauptfarbe in großem Umfang verwendet.


Ihr solltet vielleicht in eure Galerie noch ein Foto des aktuellen Covers einfügen damit man direkt vergleichen kann ohne sich die letzte Ausgabe zu holen.


----------



## koelti92 (19. Juli 2009)

Ich wäre auch für Variante 4 oder 5. Die anderen (vorallem #3) sind mir zu bunt. Eine einheitliche Farbe, so wie auch beim aktuellen Heft, ist mir am liebsten.


----------



## iglofiscj (19. Juli 2009)

Variante 3 find ich am besten


----------



## Bier (19. Juli 2009)

Also wirklich ansprechen kann mich keine der 5 Varianten. Besonders 1 ind 3 sind gar nicht mein Geschmack.


----------



## spockilein (19. Juli 2009)

Variante 3 und dann 5. Die anderen wirken so steril. Das Cover soll ja ansprechen und ins Auge springen, um auch den rest der Republik zu PCGH-Jüngern zu machen.


----------



## harl.e.kin (19. Juli 2009)

3 gefällt mir am besten.
5 sieht auch sehr nett aus.
die anderen 3 sehen mit zu unprofessionell aus.

Wenns euch ums Auffallen geht dann Variante 3 die sticht einfach heraus.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Juli 2009)

Variante 3 hat mich irgendwie sofort an die CHIP erinnert. Mir persönlich gefallen weiße Hintergründe nicht, weil Bilder subjektiv weniger Kontrast haben. 

Ich könnte mir noch Variante zwei mit schwarzen Hintergrund vorstellen.


----------



## namoet (19. Juli 2009)

mir gefällt auch die variante 5 am besten, wirkt sehr aufgeräumt, und der balken links ist nicht schlecht. danach ist für mich variante 4 favorit. an variante 3 gefällt mir der dunkle/farbige hintergrund, allerdings finde ich das gelb absolut grässlich. wenn ihr die drei bringt, dann bitte nicht mit diesem schrillen gelb, etwas gedeckter und seriöser bitte.


----------



## josef (19. Juli 2009)

variante 4&5 sehen am besten aus, die andern wirken langweilig und steril!
Old School bis dan


----------



## Ich 15 (19. Juli 2009)

Nr. 2 und 5 finde ich am besten. Allerdings fällt bei Nr. 5 wie oben schon geschrieben wurde der Blick sofort auf die DVD Inhalte.


----------



## warlock0601 (19. Juli 2009)

Ich mag nummer 3 sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2009)

Variante 3 ist OK, die fünf geht noch, ist aber schon an der Grenze zu zuviel grün, die anderen sind mir zu weiß.
Wobei das Gelb bei der dritten auch nicht der Bringer ist.


----------



## zahnstocher190 (19. Juli 2009)

Ich finde alle etwas überfüllt.
Klar muss man auf den ersten blick sehen um was es in der jeweiligen Ausgabe geht, aber ein schlichtes Layout würde für mehr übersichtlichkeit sorgen und das PCGH Cover von den Überfüllten Deckblättern anderer PC-Zeitschrifft deutlich abheben. Es würde ein gewisse Seriösität ausstrahlen. Ich denke ein einfarbiger Hintergrund ohne bunte Kästen und Kreise würde schon viel ausmachen.


----------



## Gast20150401 (19. Juli 2009)

Variante 1 und 4 wirken am besten.Etwas seriös und glaubwürdig.Die anderen eher wie aus den 90igern.


----------



## Matt1974 (19. Juli 2009)

frankreddien schrieb:


> Variante 1 und 4 wirken am besten.Etwas seriös und glaubwürdig.Die anderen eher wie aus den 90igern.


Echt die neunziger, aber alle. Wenn ich schon den Titel trage PC Games Hardware dann sollte mandas vielleicht splitten. Vorn die Hardware und hinten die Software, warum wird der Rückeinband eigentlich immer nur als Werbefläche genutzt? Oft liegen die Zeitschriften verkehrtherum im Regal, wäre doch besser. So wie früher die LPs A und B Seite, Top Artikel vorn und B Ware halt hinten.


----------



## NixBlick (19. Juli 2009)

Vier oder Fünf. Vier aber etwas besser, da der DVD Bereich sich nicht auch mit einer anderen Hintergrund Farbe abgrenzt.
Aus irgendeinem Grund finde ich bei vier die riesen DVD unten rechts unsympathisch und bei fünf das Sims-Dreieck  

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe warum muss um "Neue TFT-Monitor" immer ein Rahmen sein 



Spoiler



das Computertechnik Design gefällt mir aber noch am besten


----------



## richardvan (19. Juli 2009)

Ich bin Grafikdesigner und beschäftige mich hauptsächlich mit Editorial-Design.
Hier eine kurze, professionelle Einschätzung:

1 - sehr viele Farben auf einmal, gerade der obere Bereich mit den drei Farben (Gelb für DVD, rot für die Headline, Blau für das Logo) wirkt zu überladen (betrifft Entwürfe 1-3). Warum taucht die DVD (oben unterm Logo und ganz unten rechts) doppelt auf? Generell wirkt das ganze durch die angeschnittene Software-Verpackung "Stromspar-Profi" recht schwer.
2 - DVD-Spalte links finde ich sehr problematisch, die schränkt den Platz für die "Verkäufer"-Headlines ein, außerdem würde man dann lediglich den DVD-Inhalt bei einer gefächerten Auslage am Kiosk anlesen können. Auch die Kombination DVD - Sprechblase - freigestellte Softwarebox - Hand von der Sims-Figur geht mir oben zu sehr drunter und drüber. Einfach zu viele Kästen, Linien und Elemente.
3 - Ganz furchtbar. Noch mehr Farben, schlimme Farbkontraste (Gelb-schwarz) auf Bildzeitungs-Niveau, dieser Hintergrund ohne Mehrwert, noch dazu diese billigen 3D-Buttons nehmen dem Ganzen sehr viel Wertigkeit weg. Wirkt auf mich sehr amateurhaft.
4 - Gefällt mir trotzdem am Besten. Bleibt sehr nah am jetzigen Titellayout, wertet das Ganze aber mit dezenten Fotos auf. Grün - hellblau - blau geht harmonisch zusammen. Allerdings nicht gerade mutig.
5 - Ähnliches Problem wie bei 2 mit der DVD-Spalte. Engt das Ganze ein.

Generell: Nicht gerade der große Wurf. Es wäre zu überlegen, ob man nicht von 4 ausgeht, sprich nahe am jetzigen Titel zu bleiben, das ganze mit etwas Fotos aufzulockern und sich weiterhin stärker auf die Typografie konzentriert. Frutiger als Font ist nun mal sehr neutral und transportiert kaum eine eigene Identität. Hier würde ich zu einer Schrift raten, die ähnlich der Headlineschrift der Gamestar mehr Eigenwert transportiert und damit die Identität des Heftes stärkt. Hier auf die Schnelle mal was herausgesucht: Purista Family | Font Download | FontShop Sicherlich aus Platzgründen nicht perfekt, da sie sehr breit läuft, aber so als Anregung von der Anmutung her.


----------



## Scorp (19. Juli 2009)

Nr 1 und 4 sind meine Favoriten.
Eventuell auch die Nr 2.
Nr 3 gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, das sieht so Computerbildspiele mäßig aus...  bäh ne danke.

Also:
  : 1, 4
 : 2
  3

Wobei ich mir sicher bin, das die sicher nicht Final sind und somit hier und dort noch ein paar Änderungen hinzukommen.


Aber gute Arbeit an die Layouter!


----------



## stefangawel (19. Juli 2009)

Variante 4 ist TOP


----------



## cid-baba (19. Juli 2009)

4+5 gefallen mir am besten - die andern sind mit zu bunt/zu viele fotos...


----------



## XCalloni (19. Juli 2009)

Mir gefällt Variante 5 am besten


----------



## tripod (19. Juli 2009)

mein favorit wäre nr. 3


----------



## casemodder (19. Juli 2009)

Variante 4 oder 5.


----------



## Kampftablette (19. Juli 2009)

Also mir gefallen 1, 4 und 5. bei variante 3 ist auf jeden fall i-was sehr unpassend. das grün und die gelbe box passen irgendwie nich so zueinander. Bei variante 2 sind meiner meinung nach zu viele boxen und kästchen.


----------



## eXclusive115 (19. Juli 2009)

mir gefällt nr. 3 am besten!


----------



## espanol (19. Juli 2009)

eXclusive115 schrieb:


> mir gefällt nr. 3 am besten!


 ja mir Ja mir gefällt die 3 auch am besten  die anderen wirken so leer und uninteressant fast wie ein Tagesblatt.


----------



## King Horst (19. Juli 2009)

Mir gefällt Variante 5 am besten!


----------



## Selyroth (19. Juli 2009)

also wenns um auffallen geht, ist man mit nr.3 am besten bedient, finde ich. sehr viele farben, aber ein tick unübersichtlich. auch wirken die einzelnen farben, nicht sehr harmonisch aufeinander abgestimmt. Hier würde ich eine andere farbwahl zum grünen hintergrund sehr begrüßen.

als zweitwahl würde ich nr.2 nehmen. es wirkt etwas übersichtlicher, hat aber weniger farbe drin.

also insgesamt würde ich eher ein hybrid aus nr.2 und 3 nehmen.  --> mehr grafik und und harmonierende farben.


----------



## kevinl (19. Juli 2009)

Ich finde Variante 1 und 5 am besten. Variante 3 sieht mir irgendwie zu retro aus.


----------



## Micardware (19. Juli 2009)

kevinl schrieb:


> Ich finde Variante 1 und 5 am besten. Variante 3 sieht mir irgendwie zu retro aus.



Komplett meine Meinung! 

1 & 5 wirken erwachsen und verhältnismäßig aufgeräumt.

Variante 3 hingegen hat meines Erachtens zu viel "Chip-Niveau", sprich diese vielen bunten Farben repräsentieren eine Art Schlagzeilencharakter im negativen Sinne. Passt zum Glück nicht zu PCGH.


----------



## sturm0002 (19. Juli 2009)

Ich finde Variante 3 super wegen dem grünlichen Hintergrund is schön Bunt gefällt mir  Ansonsten ist Variante 2 auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Railroadfighter (19. Juli 2009)

Variante 5 finde ich am besten.


----------



## Gruselgurke (19. Juli 2009)

Also Variante 3 finde ich durch das Gelb ziemlich hässlig.
Ich finde Variante 2 und 4 eigentlich am besten, die haben was modernes. Auch wenn sie vielleicht alle noch leicht überfüllt sind. ALLE Hardware Magazine preisen massig Themen auf der Titelseite an. Eine stark aufgeräumte Titelseite würde euch vielleicht noch etwas stärker abheben...


----------



## NocternalPredator (19. Juli 2009)

Variante 4, schön schlicht und offen/übersichtlich


----------



## Schneichnase (19. Juli 2009)

also mit dem cover 3 würde es auf jeden fall mehr leute ansprechen, weil das heft sofort auffällt


----------



## Scorp (19. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte ein Vorschlag Allgemein, der von den bestehenden Versionen total abweicht. (und ja, ich bin Laie, doch letztlich kaufen es ja zu 98% nur Laien^^)

Weg von diesem Kasten und Spalten Design.  Das lässt alles so eng wirken.
Ich wäre für ein Konzept das viel offener ist. Z.B einfach keinen Einfarbigen Hintergrund, sondern ein Bild. Entweder sollte dieses Bild jeden Monat gleich sein, dann müsste es aber sowohl das Heft als auch die Themen des Heftes sehr prägnant charakterisieren, oder jeden Monat ein anderes Bild.
Bei einem wechselndem Bild wären logischerweiße Motive mit direktem Bezug auf eines der Top Themen des Heftes sinnvoll.
Ein bleibendes Bild sorgt für sehr hohen Wiedererkennungswert, währrend ein "Monats-Bild" für mehr Souverenität sorgen würde.
Beides ist auf seine Weise sehr gut.
Ich tendenziere aber eher zum "Monats-Bild".
In der Ebene über diesem Monatsbild würde dann eine hervorstechende Überschrift zu finden Sein.
Sonst sollte das Bild eher frei bleiben, bis auf ein paar kleine und dezente Titel.

Im Anhang mein seeehr bescheidener Versuch das etwas zu skizzieren^^


----------



## Maximax (19. Juli 2009)

Variante 1 finde ich noch am besten. Aber das Cover der aktuellen PCGH Extreme finde ich noch mal ein Stückchen besser wirkt aufgeräumt und ruhig.


----------



## Xel'Naga (19. Juli 2009)

Die fünfte Variante gefällt mir am besten.
Es ist alles zu sehen, nicht zu bunt und aufgeräumt.


----------



## dersinbad (19. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde 5 am besten da es die größte veränderung ist und die hat layout von PCGH echt langsam nätig,obwol es zu sehr nach chip ausieht


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (19. Juli 2009)

Variante 4 oder 5 der rest ist bescheiden....


----------



## MadameLuzifer (19. Juli 2009)

zunächst ein mal muss ich sagen, dass ich einer änderung des layouts etwas skeptisch entgegenblicke, da mir das alte cover sehr gut gefallen hat und mich optisch mehr ansprach als irgendeine andere computerzeitschrift

zu den einzelnen covern: variante drei geht meiner meinung nach gar nicht. ich finde pcgh sollte nicht als computerbild enden, auch wenn es nur das äußere wäre
mein favorit ist variante 4, da sie noch am dezentesten wirkt und dem alten cover am nächsten liegt. 2 käme auf platz 2., variante 1 ist mir zu verspielt und variante 5 durch die auffällige dvd-vorschau links auch etwas zu bildlastig ...


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (19. Juli 2009)

Nummer 4 würde mir am besten Gefallen


----------



## Gamer-King (19. Juli 2009)

Variante 5 gefällt mir am besten. Hab mich so an das alte Cover gewöhnt das mir eine drastische Änderung eher missfallen würde.


----------



## holzwurmhw (19. Juli 2009)

also mich persönlich sprechen version 4 und 5 am meisten an,  3 geht GAR NICHT !!! zu verspielt, ihr seid kein BRAVO-heft


----------



## Player007 (19. Juli 2009)

Würde 4 & 5 am besten finden, die anderen sind zu bunt.

Gruß


----------



## Skaos (19. Juli 2009)

holzwurmhw schrieb:


> [...]  3 geht GAR NICHT !!! zu verspielt, ihr seid kein BRAVO-heft



auf jeden fall... also ich würde irgendwas in richtung 2 oder 4 bevorzugen.. der rest sieht entweder aus wie bravo oder wie eine andre zeitschrift die eigentlich nur werbung als "inhalt" hat..


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (19. Juli 2009)

holzwurmhw schrieb:


> [...] 3 geht GAR NICHT !!! zu verspielt, ihr seid kein BRAVO-heft



dito

mir würden die Versionen 1 und 4 am besten gefallen, die linke Spalte stört meiner Meinung nach das Cover


----------



## Big D (19. Juli 2009)

Also, mir gefällt 5 am besten. Ich find, man könnts sogar noch schlichter machen, der inhalt ist am wichtigsten.


----------



## eVoX (19. Juli 2009)

Bin für 5, gefällt mir am besten.


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Juli 2009)

Cover Nummer 5 ist ganz ok. Bei Cover 3 geht die Übersicht völlig verloren. Ich bin für eine klare Abtrennung von Titelthema, DVD Inhalt und Unterthemen. Die klare Abtrennung könnte durch unterschiedliche Farben erreicht werden, aber bitte keinen Kontrastfarben und die Anzahl gering halten (maximal 3 für die Gliederung der Themen).
Ich bin grundsätzlich für mehr Farbeinsatz!


----------



## -noXare- (19. Juli 2009)

Von denen die geboten werden ganz klar Variante 4.
Diese sieht einfach am seriösesten aus!
Variante 3 wirkt dagegen wie ein billiges Werbeprospekt.
Bei den Varianten 1, 2 und 5 stellt ihr eure Heft-DVD zu sehr in den
Vordergrund. Diese soll ja die Beilage sein und nicht das Heft die 
Beilage zur DVD. Oder wollt ihr damit ausdrücken, das ihr euch nur
durch eine Heft-DVD von Konkurrenz-Produkten abhebt? Ich denke
nicht!
Bei Variante 1, 2 und 3 habt ihr zu viel Rot drin. Rot gilt symbolisch
als Warnfarbe. Es ist also nicht umbedingt sinnvoll damit das Cover
zu gestalten!
Aber auch bei Variante 4 sind einige Design-Fehler enthalten.
Zum einen das gelbe "Popup" mit "Vollversion auf Heft-DVD". Auf den
ersten Blick fragt man sich da "Wie ein stromsparender Spiele-PC als
Vollversion auf DVD"? Das das wohl nicht damit gemeint ist, ist auch mir
klar. Dennoch ist es irreführend. Dann das mit der Cryengine 3. Es ist nicht
umbedingt eine gute Idee den Content über den Header zu stellen.
Das wäre in etwa so, als würde man in einer Tageszeigung die
Überschrift eines Artikels (in diesem Fall PC Games Hardware) erst nach
der ersten Textzeile, also quasi in den Text hinein schreiben.
Dann bei "Schöner Spielen", "Nvidia-ION ... " und "Neue TFT-Monitore ..."
habt ihr ein inkonsistentes Design. "Neue TFT-Monitore ..." umrahmt ihr
und fügt ein Bild hinzu. Bei den anderen beiden nicht. Man sollte sich für
eine Variante entscheiden und nicht alles nach belieben durcheinander 
würfeln. Ein Autohersteller verbaut ja auch nicht vier verschiedene Reifen
an einem Auto. 
Inhaltlich seit ihr nach wie vor super. Beim Cover-Design müsst ihr noch
etwas üben. Viele andere Konkurrenzprodukte machen das keineswegs
besser. Aber nur weil es die anderen schlecht machen, muss man sich
denen ja nicht anpassen. Siehe Apple. Apple ist nicht umsonst so 
erfolgreich. Der Kern bei Apple ist der, dass sie konsistente Design-
Richtlinien haben und alles was nicht umbedingt nötig ist, weglassen.
Weniger ist mehr. Das hochwertig anmutende Design ihrer Maschinen ist
dabei quasi nur der "Schokoladenüberzug". Das lässt sich auch auf
euere Zeitschrift übertragen. Sorgt für ein aufgeräumtes, klar
strukturiertes Cover. Vermeidet so viele Wörter darauf wie nur
irgendwie möglich. Verwendet nicht zu viele Farben. Und vorallem:
Überladet euer Cover nicht mit Inhalten. Dafür gibt es das
Inhaltsverzeichnis. 
Wenn ihr solche Richtlinien beachtet, werden ihr 
beispielweise in einem Zeitschriftenkiosk aus der schieren Zeitschriften-
masse herausstechen, weil eueres einfach anderst ist, als die 
überladenen Cover von all den anderen Zeitschriften. 
Sowas sticht ins Auge!
Abschließendes Beispiel: Warum ist die Packung von Left 4 Dead
größtenteils Grün? Antwort: Weil bei sehr vielen Packungen zum Release-
Zeitpunkt von L4D überwiegend Rot- und Grau-Töne verwendet wurden.
Grün sticht deswegen gerade so ins Auge. 
Das sollte eine konstruktive Kritik und keine heruntermache sein, also
bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich studiere Medieninformatik und beschäftige
mich damit auch mit solchen Design- und Layoutfragen weshalb ich etwas
genauer darauf eingegangen bin!


----------



## spartanicus (19. Juli 2009)

Also ich würde die Varianten 4 oder 5 wählen, weil diese am schlichtesten und seriösesten aussehen.

Variante 3 würde ich auf gar keine Fall nehmen, weil die mir einfach zu bunt ist, fast so wie manche Boulevardzeitungen.

Die Varianten 1 und 2 finde ich persönlich nicht schön anzusehe, ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung warum, aber ist halt so.

Sonst finde ich das aktuelle auch nicht so schlecht,
aber das wichtigste ist doch der INhalt und da kann man euch nichts vorwerfen!!

Macht weiter so!


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Juli 2009)

Ich bin für 4 und 5.

WObei ich finde, dass das aktuelle besser ist und das mir am besten gefällt
nach mir muss kein neues her. ich finde das aktuelle übersichtlich, ansprechen und hübsch.


----------



## Blotto (19. Juli 2009)

Wenns darum geht, dass das Heft am Kiosk bessere Aufmerksamkeit erfährt, dann ganz klar Variante 3. Wobei mir die nun gar nicht gefällt. 

Wenns aber darum geht, den Inhalt und die Qualität des Heftes zu verdeutlichen, dann ganz klar Variante 4 oder 5.

Ich entscheide mich für Variante 5, denn da ist alles klar strukturiert und übersichtlich. Am liebsten wäre mir aber Variante 6: das Cover bleibt so wie es ist, denn das gefällt mir immer noch am besten!


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Juli 2009)

Eine Zeitschrift, die bis zu der Einstellung sehr gerne gelesen habe. Das Cover der letzten drei Ausgaben war für mich mit das Beste, was ich bis dahin gesehen habe.

Vielleicht wäre eine angepasste Variante auch für die PCGH denkbar.

Wenn man das Cover weitestgehend einfarbig hält, kann das mehr auffallen als dieses CHIP-Neon Gelb.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2009)

Wirkt aber auch langweilig, und da viele Käufer Jugendliche und junge Erwachsene sind..... 

Ich finde ein einfarbiger Hintergrund auch besser, aber ruhig mit abgetrennten Farbumrandungen für einzelne Artikel, aber trotzdem nicht kitschig oder zu bunt werden.
Die gesunde Mischung finden ist halt wichtig.


----------



## sechzger (19. Juli 2009)

variante 5 ist die beste der dargestellten!

habt ihr eig auch vor das Logo zu verändern?
oder bleibt das so?


----------



## Freestyler808 (19. Juli 2009)

Variante 5


----------



## guidodungel (19. Juli 2009)

Variante 5, da das grün sehr frisch und noch dazu Umweltbewusst wirkt, so daß eventuell auch Ökos auf eine Ausgabe von PCGH greifen könnten.


----------



## BigBudOne (19. Juli 2009)

Mir persönlich gefällt variante 5 am besten. Wirkt aufgeräumt und übersichtlicht. 

Variante 3 find ich von allen am hässlichsten.


----------



## nobbi77 (19. Juli 2009)

Ich finde Variante 5 am besten, 3 sieht aus wie die Computer-Bild , also bloß nicht!


----------



## KernKraft91 (19. Juli 2009)

ich find variante 2 am schönsten


----------



## locojens (19. Juli 2009)

Eigentlich könnt ihr da doch machen was ihr wollt, solange da noch PCGH draufsteht.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juli 2009)

Ich würde Variante 2 Favorisieren. Nummer drei sieht für mich iwie aus wie bei Chip oder so geklaut (soll keine Unterstellung sein ).


----------



## akeili (19. Juli 2009)

Ich würde Variante 4 bevorzugen.


----------



## RapToX (19. Juli 2009)

mir gefallen eigentlich alle mit ausnahme von variante 3


----------



## violinista7000 (19. Juli 2009)

Variante 5 oder im zweite Platz die variante 3


----------



## utacat (19. Juli 2009)

Mir gefallen Varianten 4 und 5, wobei ich eher zu Variante 5 tendiere.

gruß utacat


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Juli 2009)

Ich bin für Variante 5


----------



## Bert2007 (19. Juli 2009)

nummer 4 und 5 wird ich nehmen


----------



## Freecer1994 (19. Juli 2009)

VARIANTE 4 + 5
die anderen erinnern an die PCGH von vor 5 jahren


----------



## TMX (19. Juli 2009)

Ich mag Nummer 2 am meisten. Kalte Farben sind mir lieber als warme. 

Deshalb find ich das Layout von PCGHX in Grau auch super.


----------



## TheHille (19. Juli 2009)

Variante 4 gefällt mir am besten. Gerade Linienführung, der Blick wird nicht gestört von zu vielen Highlights. Wirkt auch nicht kindisch sondern eher Erwachsen. Die runden Ecken wirken als sehr schönes Designelement.


----------



## KBasti (19. Juli 2009)

Variante 2


----------



## Progs-ID (19. Juli 2009)

Mir gefällt Variante 5 sehr gut. Diese ist meiner Meinung nach sehr übersichtlich.


----------



## Familion (19. Juli 2009)

Variante 4 ist schön klar uns übersichtlich.
Allerdings bitte ohne die Frau da drauf... Das ist eine Hardwarezeitschrift und kein Frisurenmagazin. Und als Verkaufsargument habt ihr imho auch keine derartigen Cover nötig...


----------



## caine2011 (19. Juli 2009)

kann mich meinem vorredner nur anschließen, die frau aufg dem cover erinnert an den pearl katalog und mag zwar einige ansprechen ich finde aber das heft mit einem solchem layout als cover einfach nur wie die frau darauf: billig

ansonsten ist layout 2 und 3 ganz interessant

warum wurde nicht eine umfrage gestartet????


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (19. Juli 2009)

> Die Maßgabe war, dass PC Games Hardware ein frisches Cover braucht, das eine bessere Wahrnehmung am Kiosk hat als die alte Fassung.


Dafür sieht die PCGH mit allen Vorachlägen (dem einen mehr, dem anderen weniger) aber auch fast genauso aus wie alle anderen Zeitschriften am Kiosk.

Ausserdem hatte man sich, und damit vorallem die Neukunden die erst kürzlich eingestiege3n sind, gerade an das letzte Layout-Refresh gewöhnt, bei welchem ganz klar ersichtlich war ob eine Magazin-, DVD- oder Extended-Ausgabe im Regal steht.

Sollte es wirklich eines der gezeigten Designs werden müssen, tendiere ich am ehesten zu Nr. 4.


----------



## Sintharas (19. Juli 2009)

ich finde dsa pcgh-layout, so wie es jetzt ist, eigentlich ganz ok

und falls was neues her soll, bitte variante 4, der rest ist irgendwie komisch... sieht dann aus wie a) die anderen magazine und b) wie ein billiger katalog.

wenns nach mir ginge, so lassen, und falls man veränderung der veränderung wegen durchziehn will, dann bitte no 4 am ehesten.


----------



## holzwurmhw (19. Juli 2009)

Skaos schrieb:


> auf jeden fall... also ich würde irgendwas in richtung 2 oder 4 bevorzugen.. der rest sieht entweder aus wie bravo oder wie eine andre zeitschrift die eigentlich nur werbung als "inhalt" hat..


yepp, denke auch, der rest macht nur WERBUNG, oft genug drauf rein gefallen undnu?!? das seht ihr ja, jetzt hab ich nen abo bei euch abgeschlossen 
nein, gutes aussehen ist okay,  aber der inhalt macht´s
bravo-image oder "bild"  dir deine meinung geht wo anders ...

macht man weiter so...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (20. Juli 2009)

Variante 4 bietet die meiste Übersichtlichkeit und es wird sofort klar, was einem geboten wird; mein Favorit. Die Themen werden eindeutig erläutert, der Inhalt der Heft-DVD sticht zwar nicht sofort heraus, wird aber durch die Erwähnung unten nicht "vergessen". Wir lesen ja schließlich von links nach rechts und von oben nach unten 

Bei Nummer 2 sind die Farben und die Anordnung der im Heft vorhandenen Themen zwar gut gelungen, nur nimmt der Inhalt für die Heft-DVD viel Platz ein, zudem verwirrt mich die eckige Sprechblase zum Verweis auf die CD etwas.

Bei Variante 5 geriet fast der Inhalt des Hefts in den Hintergrund, weil die Heft-DVD links doch sehr in Auge sticht. Durch die Ecke unten rechts (Sims 3) wirkt es leicht chaotisch. Bitte nicht übel nehmen 

Variante 3 ist sehr dunkel und hat den Drang, leicht unübersichtlich zu werden, weil viele Farben aufeinander treffen. Durch den weißen Kasten mit dem TFT wird alles anderen in den Hintergrund gestellt.


----------



## mac1 (20. Juli 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Variante 4 bietet die meiste Übersichtlichkeit und es wird sofort klar, was einem geboten wird; mein Favorit. Die Themen werden eindeutig erläutert, der Inhalt der Heft-DVD sticht zwar nicht sofort heraus, wird aber durch die Erwähnung unten nicht "vergessen". Wir lesen ja schließlich von links nach rechts und von oben nach unten
> 
> Bei Nummer 2 sind die Farben und die Anordnung der im Heft vorhandenen Themen zwar gut gelungen, nur nimmt der Inhalt für die Heft-DVD viel Platz ein, zudem verwirrt mich die eckige Sprechblase zum Verweis auf die CD etwas.
> 
> ...



Oben Geschriebenes beschreibt meinen Eindruck bestens. Wobei ich Cover 4 oder 5 bevorzuge. 

Motiv 4 wirkt sehr übersichtlich und seriös.
Bei Motiv 5 würde ein Entfernen des "Sims-3-Flickens" die Gesamtoptik verbessern. Es wirkt dann nicht so, als hätte der Layouter im buchstäblich letzten Moment bemerkt, dass er etwas vergessen und es mit Gewalt noch auf das Cover gequetscht hat.
Allgemein aber haben alle Layouts ein gemeinsames Problem, sie werden den Mitbewerbern zu ähnlich.
Ein Beibehalten des aktuellen Cover-Layouts ist für mich aber immer noch die beste Alternative, da es sich optisch deutlich von anderen Computermagazinen unterscheidet.

Ich würde die Entscheidung das Cover zu ändern überdenken. Eine Veränderung nur um der Veränderung willen ist nicht immer die beste Entscheidung. An dieser Stelle doch noch ein Vergleich mit der "Bild"-Zeitung. Die fällt aufgrund ihres seit Jahrzehnten praktisch identischen Aussehens immer auf, auch wenn man sie gar nicht gezielt sucht.


----------



## Nef (20. Juli 2009)

Auf den ersten Blick finde ich Variante 2 als den deutlichen sieger! So würde mir das gefallen


----------



## radinger (20. Juli 2009)

Ich finde Variante 5 am besten.


----------



## hannes-neo (20. Juli 2009)

Variante 5 gefällt mir am besten, Wobei Variante 3 richtig geil retro is.




PS: der schwarze Hintergrund beim schreiben is KACKE!!!!


----------



## weeza (20. Juli 2009)

Variante 1 oder 2


----------



## Funkill (20. Juli 2009)

Variante 3 und 5 sind was fürs Auge und sprechen eher den Konsumenten an wenn sie im Regal liegen. (Auch die, die vielleicht nur mal drüber schauen)
Variante 1 und 2 sind meiner Meinung nach zu unauffällig im Regal und außerdem sehen die beiden gelben Sprechblasen komisch aus. 
Variante 4 hat meiner Meinung nach einen Nachteil gegenüber 5, den nichtvorhanden grünen linken Seitenstreifen. Er hebt schön die Inhalte der DvD hervor.
Mein persönlicher Favorit wäre Variante 5 da sie schlicht und doch nicht zu aufdringlich wirkt, dennoch im Regal auffällt. 
Dies ist aber wie gerade betont MEINE MEINUNG dazu und somit auch auf mein Kunsumentenverhalten zugeschnitten was bei anderen schon wieder anders aussehen kann. 

Gruß Funkill


----------



## locko95 (20. Juli 2009)

ich würde die varianten 4 oder 5 nehmen


----------



## boolands (21. Juli 2009)

Die Varianten 1 und 5 !!


----------



## GamerXII (21. Juli 2009)

Varianten 1 und 2 sind nicht schlecht.
Vieleicht ein etwas anderes Grün da würden mir die Varianten 4 und 5 mehr zusagen.


----------



## Replicator (21. Juli 2009)

Die Varianten 4 oder 5 sprechen mich am meisten an, bloß nicht die 3, 
die ist zu gedrungen


----------



## Axel_Foly (21. Juli 2009)

die 5 find ich echt gut.


----------



## eisfeld (21. Juli 2009)

Axel_Foly schrieb:


> die 5 find ich echt gut.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## NeLson1980 (21. Juli 2009)

3 mag ich garnich, 5 finde ich sehr gut.....


----------



## Brzeczek (21. Juli 2009)

1 und 5 gefallen mir !


----------



## triddan (21. Juli 2009)

3 und 5 find ich gut. 3 sogar noch besser.
ist dunkler gehalten und wirkt meiner meinung nach dadurch nicht wie son langweiliges windows magazin in dem nur öde sachen vorkommen 
wie 1 und 2 sieht doch so ziemlich jedes computermagazin aus, vor allem die über betriebssysteme...voll öde; zum abschnarchen...
3 find ich einfach am ansprechendsten


----------



## Sylux Cast (26. Juli 2009)

Also ich muß sagen, das mir die Variante 4 am besten gefällt. Somit würde die Zeitschrift wesentlich seriöser wirken und könnte sich auch damit von der Masse der überbunten Zeitschriften abheben.

Zur Not geht auch noch die Variante 1, aber die Variante 3 geht gar nicht....!


----------



## Blackshader (26. Juli 2009)

die 5 ist sehr gut


----------



## PiEpS (27. Juli 2009)

4 oder 5 , 3 ist ganz schrecklich...


----------



## 4blue (30. Juli 2009)

ich tendiere zu 2 oder 4


----------



## PontifexM (30. Juli 2009)

5 ! und sonst gar nix .


----------



## Jarafi (30. Juli 2009)

Nummer 2


----------



## MB-present (30. Juli 2009)

Mein Favorit ist die 5.


----------



## NapEncore (30. Juli 2009)

Mir gefällt Nr. 1- Das ist doch das Aktuelle wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Nr.3 sieht so wie ein billiges PC Spiele Heftchen.


----------



## BikeRider (30. Juli 2009)

Ganz klar die 1 (eins)


----------



## Replicator (30. Juli 2009)

Eins und Vier sind die Besten


----------



## B00 (30. Juli 2009)

das erste


----------



## XeQfaN (30. Juli 2009)

1 und 4 ... weil aber Grafikkarte das beliebtes Thema ist. Würde ich sagen wegen DX 11 ... EINZ 1


----------



## TSchaK (30. Juli 2009)

XeQfaN schrieb:


> 1 und 4 ... weil aber Grafikkarte das beliebtes Thema ist. Würde ich sagen wegen DX 11 ... EINZ 1


es geht hier doch nicht um das Thema sondern ums Aussehen/Übersichtlichkeit...
und Variante 1 ist die PCGH 09/2009 und die anderen 10/2009 weshalb Variante 1 andere Themen hat


----------



## Tom3004 (30. Juli 2009)

Variante 3 ist zu bunt und geht eher in die Richtung der Magazine , welche viel Wirbel um nichts machen...
Die anderen waren nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber aufkeinenfall die 3 
MfG, Tom


----------



## DerSascha (30. Juli 2009)

Layout 1 oder 4 - 3 geht gar nicht - da wird man ja blind.


----------



## FloTalon (30. Juli 2009)

Gruß an Frank Pfründer und Hans Strobel!
Als größter PCGH Fan der Welt sag ich Version 1 oder 4

Nummer 3 sieht aus wie ein Plagiat eures Mitbewerbers CHIP.
Die PCGH sollte bei ihren Wurzeln bleiben

MFG
Flo


----------



## skdiggy (30. Juli 2009)

ich finde auch nummer 3 am schönsten.


----------



## cloth82 (30. Juli 2009)

Version 1 ist für mich stilistisch am Besten. Sie vermittelt gut strukturiert zahlreiche Inhalte (im Gegensatz zu Variante 2, die schon zu schlicht ist), sieht am Meisten Seriös aus, brüllt einen nicht an wie die üblichen Zeitschriften, nach deren Kauf man sich beim Lesen meist schon sein Geld zurückwünscht (Variante 3) und ruft durch die Kontraste noch eher "Kauf mich!" als Variante 4. 

Habe eine Zeit lang Mediengestaltung gelernt. Es würde mich aber auch interessieren was andere fachlich dazu sagen.


----------



## Xel'Naga (30. Juli 2009)

Version 1 ist am besten, sehr aufgeräumt und nicht zu bunt.

Was anderes:
Ich habe heute meinen Browser neu installiert und bin gleich mal ohne den *Adblock* auf die PCGH Seite gegangen, und mit entsetzten habe ich gesehen das es ohne Adblock quasi nur Werbung auf dieser Seite zu sehen ist.
Habe sofort reagiert und das Programm Adblock installiert 
Im Heft geht das ja in Ordnung in einem gewissen Umfang aber auf der Internetseite ein absolutes NO-GO 
Ist schon klar das die Seite sich durch Werbung Finanziert, aber in einen so extremen Umfang 
Ohne Adblock macht PCGH keinen Spass......


----------



## PontifexM (30. Juli 2009)

ohne blocker kannst du fast auf keine page mehr gehn


----------



## MadameLuzifer (30. Juli 2009)

ich spreche mich eindeutig für variante 1 aus. die ist am übersichtlichsten und nicht zu aufdringlich, bunt o.ä.
auf platz 2 folgt variante 2: auch noch relativ zurückhaltend, aber doch etwas zu wenig text
na ja....äh variante 3 geht überhaupt sowas von gar nicht ^^
wenn so die nächte ausgabe aussieht, werde ich vor meinem briefkasten mit einem herzstillstand umfallen und hoffen, dass ich nicht ausversehen die computer BILD bestellt habe....
variante 4...tut nicht ganz so weh, muss aber auch nicht sein. zu bunt, zu viele bilder

klarer gewinner: variante 1, klarer verlierer: die drei


----------



## josef (30. Juli 2009)

Variante 1, besser gehts nicht!


----------



## SnakeByte (30. Juli 2009)

Variante 1.


----------



## Florian (30. Juli 2009)

Die weißen Cover sind alle nicht schlecht, wobei meiner Meinung nach bei Variante 4 die "gelben Punkte" etwas kleiner sein könnten. 

das schwarze Cover erinnert auch mich zu sehr an PC-Hefte die jeden Monat aufs neue haarklein erklären wie man illegal an Software kommt oder seinen PC 100%ig sicher gegen alles und jeden machen kann

Eine Frage habe ich aber noch: wo bitteschön finde ich Variante 5??? Das einzige was bei mir da angezeigt wird ist das bekannte PCGH-Logo in groß, ohne Heft drum herum...


----------



## kmf (30. Juli 2009)

Ich hab im Poll für Variante 1 gestimmt. Also wie es bisher ist.

Im Hinblick auf eine auffälligere Präsentation am Kiosk wäre meines Erachtens dann die 3. Variante wahrscheinlich doch besser geeignet.


----------



## Endogen (31. Juli 2009)

Variante 1 sagt mir persönlich am meisten zu.

mfg


----------



## Gast20150401 (31. Juli 2009)

Endogen schrieb:


> Variante 1 sagt mir persönlich am meisten zu.
> 
> mfg



Finde die sollten sich nicht festlegen auf eine Version,sondern die abwechselnd auf den markt bringen.Wird sonst wie bei anderen einfach nur langweilig anzuschauen.


----------



## Progs-ID (31. Juli 2009)

frankreddien schrieb:


> Finde die sollten sich nicht festlegen auf eine Version,sondern die abwechselnd auf den markt bringen.Wird sonst wie bei anderen einfach nur langweilig anzuschauen.


Fänd ich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## GHOT (31. Juli 2009)

Variante 4

Der Banner ist dort nicht zu groß, so bleibt luft für freundliches Weiß, das spricht besser an und gibt mehr übersicht auf das was drauf steht und ihr könnt besser ausstellen womit ihr locken wollt.

rechtschreibfehler dürft ihr euch mitnehemn


----------



## josef (31. Juli 2009)

Variante 1, echt edel, kann alles!


----------



## Peppe07 (31. Juli 2009)

ein haufen ******* da kann man viel rein lesen


----------



## GPHENOM (1. August 2009)

Variante 3 ist ein absolutes no-go wirkt wie ne super billige pc zeitschrift die nur ******* labert!!!

mfg


----------



## PontifexM (1. August 2009)

du meinst jetzt aber nicht pc.action ....  oder ?


----------



## -MIRROR- (1. August 2009)

Ganz klar: Die 2. und 3 Variante sind schlecht, da würde PCGH ja auch noch aussehen wie die anderen scheiß pc-zeitschriften aussehen. Bis jetzt hat mir das Cover immer gut gefallen, es war übersichtlich, schlicht und ansprechend.

Am besten ist die 1. Variante und die 4. ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## AlexFCB87 (1. August 2009)

Variante drei erinnert mich auch an eine andere PC Zeitschrift. 
Variante 1 und 4 sind super schlicht und übersichtlich. 
Am besten finde ich Variante 4, hier gefällt mir v.a. der neue Farbe beim DVD Teil unten (dezentes gelb).


----------



## KeiU89 (1. August 2009)

Variante 1 bitte!
Variante 2+3 gehen garnicht!!
Event. noch Variante 4, aber mein Favourit ist definitiv die erste!


----------



## Selyroth (2. August 2009)

jetzt wo ich sämtliche Cover nochmals angeschaut habe, finde ich nr. 3 iwie auch doof.
Ich glaub ich fang schon an, die farbe blau (logo) auf weiß mit PCGH zu assoizieren. ^_^"
Daher tendiere ich nun eher auf nr. 1 oder 2. Passt zu pcgh am besten, finde ich.


----------



## C++ Freak (3. August 2009)

Variante 4 oder ev. auch 1. Ganz sicher nicht drei.
@Kabelverknoter: Stimmt, wie die drei sieht schon ein anderes Heft aus.


----------



## Gamer-King (3. August 2009)

Ganz klar Variante 1


----------



## plonk01 (3. August 2009)

Variante 2 passt, da klar und übersichtlich gestaltet!


----------



## Burn2Cry (6. August 2009)

Wäre auch ganz klar für die Variante 2!

Tolle Übersicht, klares Layout, prägnantes Schlagzeilenformat. Variante 3 würde euch zu sehr verwechselbar mit manch anderen Magazinen machen.

MfG


----------



## Ich 15 (6. August 2009)

@ Burn2Cry hast wohl das update überlesen

Ich finde das neune Design übriges gut, besser als das alte. Noch ein Monat bis sie kommt


----------



## Familion (6. August 2009)

Ich habe mal im alten Poll nachgeschaut, warum ist es denn jetzt doch Variante 4 geworden und nicht 1, die die meisten Stimmen hatte?


----------



## Hackman (6. August 2009)

Familion schrieb:


> Ich habe mal im alten Poll nachgeschaut, warum ist es denn jetzt doch Variante 4 geworden und nicht 1, die die meisten Stimmen hatte?


Stimmt nicht, es ist eine Mischung aus 1 und 4.
Der "grüne kasten" (finde ich übrigens gut weil wesentlich informativer) wurde aus 1 übernommen, der untere Teil aus 4, wobei der Hinweis auf den DVD Inhalt (ich meine das ganz rechts in Version 4) zum Glück jetzt etwas weniger am PCWelt&Co-Ramsch-Niveau angelehnt ist.


----------



## madwings (6. August 2009)

Ich stimme Hackman zu. Ob sich jetzt viel geändert hat oder nicht, die Mischung aus 1 und 4 find ich ganz gut. Variante 2 sieht auch erfrischend und angenehm aus, aber das liegt vielleicht an der lächelnden Blondine und dem blau 

Gottseidank ist es nicht #3 geworden, das erinnert mich doch sehr an die marktschreierischen Titelseiten DER PC-Magazine, die ich als jahrelanger PC-Schrauber lieber links liegen lasse


----------



## Brzeczek (6. August 2009)

Schwer zu sagen welches gut ist, aber auf jeden fall nicht Nr.4 !!!!


----------



## Progs-ID (6. August 2009)

Das Cover, welches gewonnen hat, sieht gut aus.


----------

